# Cinnamon Enhanced Beets



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2017)

I had leftover beef roulade stuffed with duxelles  and yellow bell pepper.  I sliced off a couple of slices and thought about what I could have with it, from a can and heated in the microwave.  I opened the pantry and found sliced beets.  Here's what I did.

Ingredients:
1/2 cup sliced beets, drained
1 tsp. butter, cut and spread over the cold beets
granulated garlic powder
granulated onion powder
freshly ground Black pepper
1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon

Place the beets on a microwave plate, opposite the roulade.  Place chunks of cold butter all over the beets. to insure that all will be covered when the butter melts.  Sprinkle the garlic, pepper, onion, and cinnamon over the beets.  Microwave all for three minutes.

I was a little surprised at how well this came out.  The cinnamon paired very well with the other spices.  What I didn't expect was that the melted butter spread over the plate, carrying  the other flavors with it.  This mixed with the beef juices and and made yet another outstanding flavor combination.

Moral of the story: cinnamon is a wonderful flavor where you just might no expect it, and helps control blood sugar as well.  Good stuff.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2017)

I've used cinnamon when roasting beets for years. Good stuff. No onion or garlic powder, though. I also use cinnamon in a chicken dish that has a cream sauce containing the cinnamon, sweet dark cherries, and sliced almonds. Cinnamon figures frequently in North African recipes, too. Just can't think of anything particular right now.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 13, 2017)

Sounds wonderful ..  I love beetroot and normally purchase it roasted from the local Farmer´s Market.  I am a tour guide and travel alot, so I do not have time to cook at home too much as I am not home .. However, when I am home, I enjoy gourmet adventures !  

The chicken recipe sounds fabulous too ..   Cinammon is frequently used in Moroccan Cuisine in Tajines / Tagine .. One is Berber and one is Moroccan ..  A ceramic cooking vessel with a  conical top especially made for cooking ( some are just decorative and cannot be used for ovens or cooking ).   

Thanks for posting ..


----------



## HeidiCooksSupper (May 13, 2017)

I know cinnamon and sweet potatoes are familiar but I've found combining cinnamon with cumin makes a great seasoning for sweet potato fries.  Finding savory applications for cinnamon opens all sorts of possibilities.  Mexican cuisine is informative.


----------

